# ED PINAUD Paris "NAJOUTER FOIQUALA" bottle



## aj0446

I found this with the cap was wondering on age and value of it?


----------



## aj0446

here is the cap


----------



## cowseatmaize

I'm not familiar with that particular bottle but Pinaud was a huge company in the toiletry market, hundreds of variations. I'd guess a hair tonic for that one.


----------



## epackage

$10 tops..probably $1-5 on an average day..[]


----------



## botlguy

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> $10 tops..probably $1-5 on an average day..[]


 Agreed


----------



## timeinabottle

I totally agree. That is the very first bottle I dug and although not worth much I still display it as it was number one! Got the bottle bug goin' 15 years ago!


----------



## aj0446

Ya, i just like to know the value for shi*s and giggles, lol i just like the connection with history. Fyi I looked at the old town map at the county historical society ant i was told my bottle spot was the old landfill over 100 years ago, also a hobo camp in the 30s. i have found 4 silver quarters and a presidential election newspaper print plate along with over 100 embossed bottles


----------



## timeinabottle

Keep goin' back if you can! Those old dumps are filled with all kinds of good stuff. Hope they allow it in your town w/out getting their panties in a wad like the town I used to live in!


----------



## aj0446

well, it is my parents back yard lol 100 feet from the back door of the their ravine, found a green blob top 2 day among many other embossed bim bottles and such. i will dig Everything up trust me lol.


----------



## timeinabottle

I've been trying to buy the property I'm talking about along with a small Bobcat, with no such luck so far. Maybe some day I'll be successfull in that aquisition and can say to my son, "Some day son, this will all be yours!"


----------



## aj0446

thats all a man needs right there. if u move to jackson bring that bobat here plz lol


----------



## aj0446

ok, so just pulled this one up 30 min ago, any thoughts on this bottle?


----------



## aj0446

.


----------



## epackage

I like these a bit better, still in the $15-20 range, earlier than the first one...


----------



## madman

NICE FINDS YOUVE BEEN POSTING! LOOKS LIKE A TOC DUMP, LOVE DIGGING THOSE DUMPS YOUR LUCKY TO HAVE THAT TO DIG!


----------



## aj0446

thanks, yeah it if great! i almost think they were all from 1 building and dumped there after it burned down, i find them in ash and brick, and some bottles were melted. cant wait to see what i find 2marrow


----------

